# Laminate flooring using Platon underlament on concrete



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

How did it turn out? Did you use an OSB panel subfloor over the Platon for more warmth, insulation, and comfort"? How much did the Platon cost?


----------



## ctkeebler (Nov 8, 2009)

tpagel said:


> How did it turn out? Did you use an OSB panel subfloor over the Platon for more warmth, insulation, and comfort"? How much did the Platon cost?



No replies? Does naybody know how this works compared to like Dricore or Barricade products?


----------



## Kamadake (Apr 17, 2009)

I used this system in my basement living room. I used 5/8" T&G OSB over top of the Planton and used Tapcons to secure it to the concrete. I layed 12 mm laminate flooring over top of the OSB. I don't really use the living room, so I'm not sure if how warm the floor really is. When I installed it a 1 1/2 ago, I priced it out to be about half of the cost of Dri-core. This included the cost of the Platon, Tuck Tape, OSB, Tapcons and masonry drill bits (I broke a couple). I live in Canada so prices will be different in the US.


----------



## jurgutis (Sep 15, 2010)

Like the last post, I too used Platon with 5/8" T&G in my basement. We had a mold issue in our basement which was initially finished by the builder over 10 years ago. Everything was stripped and cleaned. Then I stareted with laying down the Platon and plywood. After the walls and drywall went up, I finished the floors with a click laminate. Since then, one of the rooms has been turned into a media room. We have used the room for over a year now and the whole family agrees that losing the inch of head room was worth it for the warmth of the floor. 
I chose platon and plywood as the cost was about half that of DriCore. The most difficult part of the isntallation was getting the 4x8 sheets of plywood into the basement. The tapcon screws took some work, but I know that my subfloor isn't going anywhere.  The floor was mostly level, but with the platon you don't need to worry about that too much as the large plywood sheets take care of any imperfections.


----------



## fubar79 (Nov 5, 2009)

I too am about to do this. Any help/tips would greatly be appreciated!

1. How much did you over lap the Platon?

2. I assume you then tape it?

3. You only use tap-cons once the OSB is down I assume? What distance do you put between tap-cons?

Cheers!


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

platon looks like same as deltaFL which i have been thinking of using.

for floors that are not perfectly level, you can use landscaping fabric between concrete and the dimpled membrane to reduce the clicking noise it'll make.

with deltafl, one edge is flat (dimple-less) so that you can over lap it and tape the seams. They have a recommended tape that they make, but something like the red tuck tape will work fine. Around the perimeter of the room, caulk or spray foam the edges to really seal the barrier.

Tapcon through the OSB/plywood and membrane. Make sure you get screws that are long enough, tapcons need to be embedded into concrete at least 1". Drill the whole, vacuum it up best you can, and VERY IMPORTANT, squirt some silicon caulk on the thread and the hole when you install the tapcons. This will seal up the hole you just drilled, otherwise the break in the membrane will defeat its whole purpose.

For screw pattern, deltaFL recommends 8 screws, 3 along each long edge of the OSB and two in the field. Platon probably has a similar recommendation.

For additional insulation, you can add a layer of rigid foam between the dimpled membrane and OSB. Again make sure you use tapcon thats long enough to go through it all.

Update: i just read platons install instructions. They recommend fastening pattern of 24" grid.


----------



## fubar79 (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks acerunner!


Everything you explained was how I firgured it was to be done, but glad you confirmed it.

I had a flyer from Platon, and looked on the website I thought... but don't remember seeing instructions.

The only thing I might do is try and find another type of tape to use. Tuct tape is pretty expensive and it rips easy.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.systemplaton.com/PDFs/Flooring_Sheet.pdf

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/FND_Platon-Installation-Brochure.pdf (scroll down to flooring page)


----------



## fubar79 (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Thanks again!


----------

